# 8K GPU - Help me find one online



## Nerevarine (Apr 18, 2013)

I have decided to buy the HD 7770 but I cant find it anywhere online that is available for 8k.. I have looked everywhere - ebay, flipkart, ..everywhere it is overpriced..
I called up mdcomputers and they said they are out of stock on all HD 7770 .. And I cant order from prime (
Locally, all stores have HD 5670 and they say it is DA BEST GPU EVAH !!!..
If anyone can find me a HD 7770 to buy (preferably MSI, ASUS or Sapphire) online, (perhaps with CoD option ?).. Id be really grateful 

Thanks in Advance


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 18, 2013)

there is a HIS HD 7770 GPU on flipkart, available at 8.8k


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 18, 2013)

HIS AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6770 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - HIS: Flipkart.com for 8k.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 18, 2013)

HIS AMD H777F1G2M 1 GB GDDR5 Graphic Card - HIS: Flipkart.com


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 18, 2013)

No service in my area ... anything from ASUS , Sapphire or MSI atleast

6 months back, it was  very easy to find HD 7770 and HD 6850 in this price range... why is it getting overpriced now ?



thetechfreak said:


> HIS AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6770 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - HIS: Flipkart.com for 8k.



HD 6770 for 8k is waaaaaay overpriced IMO.. it should be 6-6.5k at max


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 18, 2013)

i can only find this one- SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 7770 GHz Edition 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Graphic Card


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 18, 2013)

^Looks good..
is ITwares reliable ?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 18, 2013)

yes reliable like prime agbg.  but donot know about their cod facility or shipment charges


----------



## snap (Apr 18, 2013)

Gigabyte AMD/ATI GV-R777OC-1GD 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - Gigabyte: Flipkart.com


----------



## Cilus (Apr 18, 2013)

Buddy, check here, you'll plenty of 7770 cards from all the brands below 8K.

Search - 7770


----------



## snap (Apr 18, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Buddy, check here, you'll plenty of 7770 cards from all the brands below 8K.
> 
> Search - 7770



 they are like 1k cheap.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 18, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Buddy, check here, you'll plenty of 7770 cards from all the brands below 8K.
> 
> Search - 7770



i already called them, they said they are out of stock and they havent updated their website


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 18, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> i already called them, they said they are out of stock and they havent updated their website


And they do this stock-mismatch stuff frequently. Check itwares or primeabgb or ask local comp shop to get it.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 18, 2013)

this looks good to me op

- Gigabyte Radeon HD 7770 Graphic Card


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 18, 2013)

Where are you staying?


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 18, 2013)

Bhubaneswar.. Primeabgb is not an option.. Ill try ITWARES, if nothing comes up.. 
Im ordering next week


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 18, 2013)

why not prime agbg?


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 19, 2013)

You can order from Mdcomputers...


----------



## rajan1311 (Apr 20, 2013)

if I remember correctly, 7770 was not that VFM...how much is the 7750 ? I heard the 7790 was around 10k, can't you push your budget?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 20, 2013)

7790 hasn't officially released in India. 7770 is a great vfm. If one wants to go higher than 7770, then 650ti it is. And the price of 650ti has now come down to ~9k so that makes a really good buy.

7790 hasn't officially released in India. 7770 is a great vfm. If one wants to go higher than 7770, then 650ti it is. And the price of 650ti has now come down to ~9k so that makes a really good buy.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 20, 2013)

rajan1311 said:


> if* I remember correctly, 7770 was not that VFM*...how much is the 7750 ? I heard the 7790 was around 10k, can't you push your budget?



im afraid, you dont remember correctly. 
i use it and its a great VFM.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 20, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> 7790 hasn't officially released in India. 7770 is a great vfm. If one wants to go higher than 7770, then 650ti it is. And the price of 650ti has now come down to ~9k so that makes a really good buy.
> 
> 7790 hasn't officially released in India. 7770 is a great vfm. If one wants to go higher than 7770, then 650ti it is. And the price of 650ti has now come down to ~9k so that makes a really good buy.



link me where it's 9k please ? 



ASHISH65 said:


> why not prime agbg?



Trying to avoid gigabyte :/


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 20, 2013)

- PowerColor HD7770 1GB Graphic Card


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 20, 2013)

man, no one in this forum buys stuff from powercolor/HIS and other brands that do not provide secure warranty..
Recently Gigabyte has also screwed up.. and MSI is gonna abandon India as well (Dont know about RMA though)
Brands I want to avoid - Gigabyte, Powercolor, HIS..
Maybe I should just wait for mdcomputers to get back in stock..  they said to check next week


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 20, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> link me where it's 9k please ?
> /


I said ~9k. Zotac one is available for 9999 here: ZOTAC GRAPHICS CARD GTX 650 Ti 1GB DDR5


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 20, 2013)

~9K = 9999???


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 20, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> ~9K = 9999???


Is 1k difference THAT huge? I don't think so.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 20, 2013)

Im extending my budget as it is.. I think it's better if I go for what I originally planned (HD 7770)


----------



## Cilus (Apr 20, 2013)

Are you open to buy in from Vedant Computer, Kolkata? They don't have any online portal currently but sell components through orders placed over phone or Email. A lot of guys here have purchased from them and they also offer very attractive pricing to the Digit members.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks for the info Cilius.. ILl surely contact them.. 
Can you Provide me with any Phone number please ? :S


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 20, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Are you open to buy in from Vedant Computer, Kolkata? They don't have any online portal currently but sell components through orders placed over phone or Email. A lot of guys here have purchased from them and *they also offer very attractive pricing to the Digit members.*


Any particular reason?


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 20, 2013)

^same for MD Comp. 

its coz if they give some "special" discount to TDF members, it'll attract more of us and our non-TDF friends, and their business will flourish..


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 20, 2013)

*Contact Zebronics* 
And ask them regarding MSI cards that you want to buy. They will arrange it for you.


----------

